# Loud buzzing noise, please help!



## JTTS83 (Dec 3, 2019)

Hi, I'm hoping someone can shed some light on what might be the cause of a buzzing issue I'm having.

The noise is coming from the dash. the worrying thing is it does it regardless of whether the engine is running or not.

Infact I even turned the ignition off and it still made the noise.

I've attached a video of my issue.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

looks like is coming from left speaker, isn't so?


----------



## VorsprungDur (Apr 6, 2018)

Really hard to hear much on that video.

Does it do this after a run?

Have you checked to see if a fan is still running in the engine bay?


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Sounds ( :lol: ) like it is coming from dash speaker, hard to tell from the video, but I would have thought it would be clear in person.

If so it could be an electrical earth fault which may or may not be affected by turning off the audio - press and hold volume button. Also if it is from speakers have you tried switching audio sources in case it's specific to one input.


----------



## JTTS83 (Dec 3, 2019)

Thanks for the replies.

The buzzing is definitely not coming from the speakers. I've turned the mmi off completely by holding down the volume button, infact the buzzing noise happens even when the car is completely switched off after going for a drive.


----------



## VorsprungDur (Apr 6, 2018)

Just dug out some headphones and listened a little harder to the audio on your video.

Sounds like a fan running, which can happen after a run even with the ignition off. Pop the bonnet and take a look.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Both the radiator fans and coolant pumps run on after switching off by design when the engine is hot, mine have on numerous occasions after some hot laps at Asda :lol:

However it's barely audible from inside the cabin and doesn't sound like that.


----------



## BarrieB (Aug 24, 2011)

Could it be something faulty in the glove box unit where the SD card slots and the cd drive are?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

make a VCDS scan as first step


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

kevin#34 said:


> make a VCDS scan as first step


Agreed, where are you? Someone may be willing to assist. 
Also with above comments, open the bonnet - and also the glovebox. It may help you locate.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

a bit far away from you :lol:


----------

